# المنتديات الخاصة > مواهب الطلاب >  ليس فشلا وإنما تجربة لم تنجح

## لارين

قال له المدرس : أنت فتى فاسد 
ولستَ مؤهلاً للاستمرار في المدرسه بعد الان،
تألمت أمه عند سماعها هذا الخبر، 
وقالت للمدرس : كل المشكله أن ابني أذكى منك ..

إنه 

توماس أديسون ..
قبل اختراعه المصباح الكهربائي .. قام بأكثر من 900 محاولة لهذا الاختراع العظيم و لم يسمها محاولات فاشلة بل أسماها
تجارب لم تنجح ..

----------

